# Bur Dubai - Dubai Museum surroundings



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

Dear Members, 

I recently joined a firm in Bur Dubai, near Dubai Museum.

Office timing is split and break from 1:30 to 4:00.

I want to check if anyone knows anygood gym? fitness club or shooting club near Dubai musuem where I will utilze this time.

Thanks


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Have a look at TGITs in the Astoria - great workout.....


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Have a look at TGITs in the Astoria - great workout.....


Thanks Andy ,


----------

